# Sqeaky keo springs



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there anyone else out there experiencing squeaky spings on their keo max pedals 

and if so what can i do to prevent it 

I have had no issues with the squeaking of the cleats on the stainles base plate but the springs are very squeaky lol 

thanks 

Twiggy


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I read where teflon spray, will take care of that problem.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I had squeaky pedals (Keo Classics). I thought it was my BB! I was able to remedy the problem by removing the spindle from the body and re-greasing it. Just be sure not to over grease the spindle/needle bearings.

No issues since.


----------

